# Russian's shell...is she pyramiding?



## Kimberly Erickson (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey guys! So I'm relatively new to tortoise keeping and I've read about pyramiding. I adopted my tortoise from PetCo where her diet wasn't exactly stellar and she was riddled with worms....I've had her for a year and a half and just recently she has had a huge growth spurt, and now she has a large growth ring around her shell. Her scales aren't growing up like they are pyramiding, but I thought I'd ask someone who has kept reptiles for awhile and see if they knew. She's going to the vet the second week of March.


----------



## KevinGG (Feb 17, 2017)

Russians dont typically pyramid. They can become deformed due to improper care and diet. Yours looks fine to me. Just some new growth. 

Personally, I dislike repticarpet, especially for Russians. They are a burrowing species and carpet removes the possibility for this natural behavior. 

What does the diet your feeding consist of?

What are your enclosure specs (lights, size, temps, etc)?


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 17, 2017)

That shell looks typical of a Russian and in pretty good shape 

Why are you going to the vet? Personally I would advise against unless there is concern. 

Have you read the TFO care sheets for Russians? They're welcome by species experts working hard to correct the outdated information widely available on the internet and from pet stores and, sadly, from some vets and breeders too. 

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Russian Tortoise Care 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi @Kimberly Erickson and a very warm welcome to the forum. 

Your gorgeous tort looks nice and healthy - nothing to worry about.

Any pics of your tort's enclosure?


----------



## Kimberly Erickson (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey guys! Sorry it took so long to reply, it's been crazy with midterms!!

I'm taking her to the vet because her shell has a huge new growth ring that concerns me. Currently, I'm housing her in a 50 gallon tub while I build her a tortoise table. The tub has a 100 watt basking light, a log that she can climb on to bask or crawl under for cool, some rocks, her food dish, and a water bowl that she can climb into. It's a little messy right now and I know it's small, so not very ideal at the moment.


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 26, 2017)

Massive and untidy growth rings are normal for Russians. 

Is your tort growing steadily and eating normally? I see no cause to go. 

Is your vet expert on torts? A vet without tort experience can do more harm than good. If the vet mentions a vitamin shot, pick up your tort and run. Vitamin A overdose causes horrendous skin problems in torts.


----------



## Kimberly Erickson (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes, she has been growing steadily since I purchased her.

My vet is great with torts, she has a LOT of exotics and wildlife experience. I'm currently in school to be a technician and have an internship at the Omaha Zoo this summer, so I'm pretty positive she's a good vet.

Listening to you guys, seems taking her to the vet would cause more harm than good right now. :/


----------

